# Matshita UJDA 760 DVD/CDRW Driver Needed



## cansusa (Nov 29, 2005)

Hello,

I have a Toshiba Laptop - Satellite M35X-S329. For some unkown reason the Matshita UJDA 760 DVD/CDRW driver went away. I have been searching for about 45 mins, and even registered with driverguide.com and could not find the exact driver.

My pc is well maintained with frequent spyware and virus scans, and nothing out of the ordinary has been reported.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks, Alan

I found the registry repair procedure in www.support.microsoft.com article ID = 320553.:sayyes:


----------



## Abraxasxyz (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a toshiba sat. After downloading Itunes 8 I lost recognition of my harddrive. After searching, I found on Support.Toshiba.com a servide bulletin. Go to toshiba site, enter into "Enter Keyword:" box on the upper right hand "CD/DVD drive missing from 'My Computer' it will take you to the SB and follow the instructions. It is easy and fixes the recognition of CD. It solved the problem with CD recognition, and it works fine. Somehow Itunes screwed up my upper and lowerfilters registry, so now I have no sound. This may not be much, but it will get your CD driver working., Anybody out there, can you help me with lost upper/lowerfilter registry?


----------



## snake_exe (Jul 7, 2009)

I found the registry repair procedure in www.support.microsoft.com article ID = 320553.


----------

